# Porridge not filling!



## GibboJnr (Jun 22, 2013)

Anyone have the same problem? I have my porridge with raisins & brazil nuts.

Then anywhere between 30 mins & 1 hour, I'm hungry again & wanting to eat more, i get hunger pains. I suffer acid reflux and the symptoms are worse with hunger.

Anyone got any advice?

Cheers


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Make more porridge.

That bit of advice is free, next I'm charging for


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Eat more porridge.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

resten said:


> Make more porridge.
> 
> That bit of advice is free, next I'm charging for





Dr Manhattan said:


> Eat more porridge.


Beat me to it! I'm going to have to go on a typing course the way today is going!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Beat me to it! I'm going to have to go on a typing course the way today is going!


To be fair, both of us only had half the answer. We complete each other :wub:


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't eat porridge? Have eggs or something instead? I have 3-4 eggs for breakfast most mornings and am fine for a couple of hours.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

resten said:


> To be fair, both of us only had half the answer. We complete each other :wub:
> 
> Btw, what a stupid fvcking question :lol:


You've no idea how long I've been waiting for you to say those words :wub:


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Is a daft question op but serious answer is add more fat to your breakfast so more nuts or eggs etc will keep you fuller for longer


----------



## GibboJnr (Jun 22, 2013)

resten said:


> Make more porridge.
> 
> That bit of advice is free, next I'm charging for


Haha, it's just that I'm trying to lose weight, so really don't wanna be eating to much.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

GibboJnr said:


> Haha, it's just that I'm trying to lose weight, so really don't wanna be eating to much.


So your dieting but don't expect to feel hungry?


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm the same porridge makes me hungry so it's great when bulking because I can't quash my hunger after eating it. If I'm trying to lose a little BF I personally ditch the porridge at breakfast and eat a high fat and protein meal.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Acid reflux? You're not Celiac are you?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i have 175g on the morning.. doesnt fill me up ..

but then again none of my meals fill me up as there clean..

only dirty **** makes me properly full!

...bit of diet coke , black coffee help my hunger pains


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

either 6 or 7 egg omelete with mushrooms and bacon if I got some


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

Does me for 4-5 hours. Porridge with fresh blueberries and a teaspoon of honey.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

eat something ells with the poridge.

for breakfast i always have 6 eggs, 2 slices of toast and 100g oats and a pint of milk and whey. does the job. well at least till next meal time. i am a macro freak,need to get it all in lol.


----------

